

Secret shortcut: personal vs. impersonal - drm237
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/03/secret-shortcut.html

======
motoko
Why is this of interest? It's a brief paragraph some guy wrote about what some
guy wrote about what happened once to some guy.

This is digg-bait.

~~~
bootload
_"... Why is this of interest? ..."_

Because it gives insight to customers. Makers who don't have an understanding
of _"Whole of mind"_ theory won't understand this. Marketers like Seth Godding
do, so the line about _"... Do you know what most people want? They want you
to care ..."_ is apt.

------
andr
way to disrupt HN's anti-Microsoft agenda, Seth ;)

~~~
lsb
microsoft research is doing pretty interesting things; i don't think anyone's
anti-MS-Research.

windows/msie/office are less fun, on average, than unix/firefox/tex, but don't
write the whole company off.

(in much the same way, IBM is big and stodgy (and sold people-counting systems
to axis powers and apartheid south africa), but its Text-to-Speech technology
is amazing.)

~~~
andr
i'm not dismissing Microsoft, rather poking fun at some HN users that are

